# What am I to do to keep my marriage going?



## momof32011 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm 7 months pregnant with my husband first daughter. I have 2 other kids from a previous relationship. I love my husband dearly. I never ask him for nothing just to love me and be true. we have been together out of marriage for 3 years and married for 7 months. The problem is he is un happy with my ways I just notice this when we got married before we gotten married it never seemed to be a problem the ways i have is that im stubborn and jealous but im mostly jealous cuz we are in a distance relationship and somethings he do with others he does not do with me. I explained this to him and he gets mad sometimes. he has done things to me like late nite internet chatting and web caming it got to the point where i would get fed up and ask for a divorce cuz it seem like an addiction to me plz note we meet online. when i asked for a divorce he begged me back i accept. many times he do things b4 we got married that had something to do with females he ask for chances i accept. now he wants a divorce cuz he say my ways pisses him off like he do not have ways. he sound confused abt the real reason he wants a divorce one min he says its him he caused it then he say he is un happy, then he say its me. i really dont know what to do. then he wants a divorce while im pregnant he tells me to send the baby to him or dont tell the baby about him at all he stays in Jamaica. he also involves his mother in our business all she does is point fingers and not ask questions. my husband told me he been waiting on a change out of me for 5 months and now he gives up. any advice?????? I lost my aunt a few weeks ago, my mom is sick, my previous relationship was abusive, all i ask for was his support and some atention. he gets close to my other children who loves him dearly and ask abt him all the time and he is just letting go. I told him b4 we gotten married i do not plan to marry and divorce becuz divorce is something i dnt believe in this is why im pregnant. he kept re assuring me that that is not what he want either. plz help


----------

